# Exercise



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## SilentNinja (Aug 21, 2010)

lol or you could print out a map of your town/city and place it in the middle of the floor.. run round it once and tell everyone you ran around the city!!!


----------

